# Poner varistores...



## ELIUSM (Ago 23, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Quisiera saber solamente, por qué no se pone un varistor en la caja de fusibles de la casa, y así se le proteje entera contra sobrevoltajes.

Si un solo varistor (de 220V) fuera poco, por qué no poner varios en paralelo?

A casi todos mis aparatos le estoy poniendo uno... justamente porque hace una semana se me quemó un circuito de comienzo a fin al enchufar a la red el transformador que lo alimentaba.

Recomendaciones?

Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2009)

Por que un varistor se va degradando poco a poco hasta tener una falla catastrofica y ponerse en corto circuito.... por eso un circuito que contiene varistores se debe verificar cada cierto tiempo para controlar su funcionamiento


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 24, 2009)

Pero... y si uno pone un varistor o más, después del fusible automático de la casa, y el día en que falle, habría nada más que un gran cortocircuito, protegido por el mismo fusible automático? Igual sería factible...

de hecho, si uno pone un varistor en cualquier parte, ya sea en un enchufe o algo así, el mismo cortocircuito se ejecutaría igual, no?

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 24, 2009)

Sip... el dia en que el varistor falle entonces el fusible o la pastilla termomagnetica se encargarian de hacer el corte de suministro electrico

Toma en cuenta que un varistor se calcula en base a la energia que va a proteger, asi que si a la entrada de tu casa entonces necesitaras un arreglo bastante grande... fuera de eso y con los cuidados que ya se estan viendo es posible poner varistores....


----------



## snowboard (Ago 24, 2009)

Yo creo que funcionaría, pero deben estar instalados en el enchufe mas proximo al tablero con las protecciones, para que puedan cortocircuitar los transientes antes que entren a la casa.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2009)

Si, o también conectarlos debajo de las mismas protecciones...
Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 25, 2009)

Sea como sea recuerda que antes de los varistores deben estar los fusibles y la pastilla termomagnetica, POR NINGUN MOTIVO PUEDES PONER LOS VARISTORES ANTES DE LOS FUSIBLES ya que si llegara a fallar tendrias un incendio electrico bastante grave....


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo!

Última pregunta:

¿Y cómo se calcula qué varistor se necesita según la potencia que está colgada detras?
Obviamente el dato fijo es que sea de 220V o de 110V, para elegirlo.

Graciaas!


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 25, 2009)

Alli es donde las cosas se ponen misteriosas...  por que es donde comienzan las aproximaciones y las adivinanzas....

VARISTORES
http://webdelprofesor.ula.ve/ingenieria/jramirez/exposiciones_a2003/tema5_movs_varistores.ppt

En algun trabajo hicimos pruebas y pudimos medir voltajes pico de hasta 1000V en una toma de 120V, para los calculos estandares se acostumbra tomar el tiempo de duracion de la espiga en 16uS

En cuanto a la corriente es aun mas problematico por que depende mucho de la carga que enciendas.... aunque no me asombraria ver corrientes pico por encima de los 500A


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2009)

Interesante!

Ambas informaciónes enviadas por ti son complementarias y permiten buen entendimiento.

Muchas gracias por eso!
Saludos!


----------



## 7jua (Oct 18, 2012)

hola estoy buscando en la web la implementacion de algun circuito con varistores para entender como trabaja, alguno sabe de alguna simulacion en proteus o de algun circuito para poder entender el funcionamiento del varistor??


----------

